# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  اِسْأل عن أفضل طبعات الكتب وأماكن وجودها في الرياض تُـجَب بإذن الله

## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبعد فإن السعي في تحصيل الكتب من السعي في طلب العلم و (( من سلك طرسقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له به طريقا إلى الجنة)) .
 وبعض الكتب يعسر على طالب العلم تحصيلها بينما هي موجودة في بعض المكتبات .
وكذا أجد البعض يأخذ كتبا ولايستفسر عن أفظل طبعاتها ثم يفاجئ بأن نسخته رديئة وأن الطبعة الجيدة موجودة فيظرب كفا بكف .
ورغبة مني في نفع إخواني فإني سأحول نفعهم فيما يتعلق بهذا المجال .
والمجال مفتوح لإخواني الذين يريدون الإدلاء بآرائهم .
والله من وراء القصد
وفق الله الجميع للعلم  لنافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## أبو محمد البُصري

كتاب [ وحي الرسالة ] لأحمد الزيات أين نجده ؟

----------


## فارس الأزدي

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على تعاونك.
أريد أن أسأل عن الكتب التالية التي أوصيت احد اقربائي بإرسالها لي في موطن الغربة.
1ـتفسير الشيخ السعدي.
2-الأصول الثلاثة– الواسطية- مختصر الخرقي – الآجرومية – نخبة الفكر – الورقات 
شرح الشيخ: خالد بن عبدالله الانصاري..دار الاعتصام للنشر - السويدي.
3-الكامل في اللغة والأدب لإبن المبرد.
4-الأخلاق والسير في مداواة النفوس لإبن حزم.
5- اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما إتفق عليه الشيخان.
::::
ننتظر إجابتكم جزاك الله خير.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي فارس..
1- تفسير السعدي موجود في كل المكتبات.
2- شرح الأصول الثلاثة ... للأنصاري . تجدها في مكتبة الأخيار . ت: 012087702
3- الكامل في اللغة والأدب . اقتن طبعة الرسالة في 4 مجلدات . تجدها في دار التدمرية .ت:014925192
4- الأخلاق والسير لابن حزم . اقتن طبعة ابن حزم أو طبعة دار المنارة . وكلاهما موجودتان في التدمرية.
5_ اللؤلؤ والمرجان . المؤلف معاصر اقتن طبعة دار السلام أو طبعة دار الآثار. وكلاهما في االرشد أو التدمرية.
وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> أخي فارس..
> 1- تفسير السعدي موجود في كل المكتبات.
> 2- شرح الأصول الثلاثة ... للأنصاري . تجدها في مكتبة الأخيار . ت: 012087702
> 3- الكامل في اللغة والأدب . اقتن طبعة الرسالة في 4 مجلدات . تجدها في دار التدمرية .ت:014925192
> 4- الأخلاق والسير لابن حزم . اقتن طبعة ابن حزم أو طبعة دار المنارة . وكلاهما موجودتان في التدمرية.
> 5_ اللؤلؤ والمرجان . المؤلف معاصر اقتن طبعة دار السلام أو طبعة دار الآثار. وكلاهما في االرشد أو التدمرية.
> وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.


الله يجزاك خير ويبارك فيك.
أنا آسف أثقلت عليك... ممكن تعطيني وصف مكتبة الأخيار أو اي وحدة مماذكرت قريبة للشمال او حوله... الله ينفع بك.

----------


## فارس الأزدي

سؤال آخر آسف على الإطالة...
ماهي افضل طبعة ومكان تواجد كتاب تيسير العلام شرح عمدة الأحكام.
أسأل الله ان يضاعف لك الاجر

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي فارس أبدا في معاونتكم سعادتي .
دار التدمرية شرق الرياض جنوب مخرج 15 على الدائري الشرقي مقابل جامع الراجحي الجديد 
دار الأخيارتفع  في حي الروضة تذهب مع الدائري الشرقي حتى يأتيك مخرج12 تذهب معه حتى يأتيك تقاطع شارع الحسن بن علي تذهب معه يسارا حتى تأتيك المكتبة على يمينك.
إذا أشكل على زميلك الطريق فليتصل بهم.
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي فارس ..
المؤلف الشيخ عبدالله البسام معاصر توفي قبل عدة سنوات _ رحمه الله_ إلا أنه نقح شيئا يسير منه بعد الطبعات الأول.
وطبع عدة طبعات منها ( دار المغني, دار الرشد, دار الزاحم, دار الأسدي , دار العاصمة)
ثم طبع أخيرا بعد وفاة الشيخ وبعناية ابن الشيخ في دار الميمان في مجلدين
والكتاب متوفر في غالب المكتبات.
وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> أخي فارس ..
> المؤلف الشيخ عبدالله البسام معاصر توفي قبل عدة سنوات _ رحمه الله_ إلا أنه نقح شيئا يسير منه بعد الطبعات الأول.
> وطبع عدة طبعات منها ( دار المغني, دار الرشد, دار الزاحم, دار الأسدي , دار العاصمة)
> ثم طبع أخيرا بعد وفاة الشيخ وبعناية ابن الشيخ في دار الميمان في مجلدين
> والكتاب متوفر في غالب المكتبات.
> وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح


الله يحفظك ويبارك لك عمرك ويرزقك الجنة.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ عبد العزيز جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك 
ماهي افضل طبعة لشرح النووي لصحيح مسلم واين اجدها

----------


## الذاب عن السنة

كتاب الولاء و المعاداة في الشريعة الإسلامية
المؤلف محماس الجلعود
أين أجده في السعودية واين حصل في منطقة القصيم.؟

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي ماجد..
شرح النووي طبع عدة طبعات أشهرها:
1- الطبعة التي في هامش شرح القصطلاني و هي أصح الطبعات. ولكنها قد لاتناسب لمن أراد جرد الكتاب.
2- الطبعة المصرية صورت عدة مرات . وهي جيدة
3- طبعة دار المعرفة . لم يعتمد محققها على نسخ خطية بل اعتمد على الطبعتين السابقتين مع طبعة الشعب وحقق المتن على نسخة خطية وخرج أحاديث الكتاب ورقمه على حسب التحفة والمعجم المفهرس.
وانا اعتمادي في قرائتي على الطبعة المصرية وطبعة شيحا 
وطبعة شيحا جيدة إلا أنه لم يعتمد على نسخ خطية .
وقد سمعت أنه حقق في مصر على يد المحقق عادل سعد (محقق بقية الأجزاء من مسند البزار) على نسخ خطية لاكني لم اطلع عليها
والكتاب لايزال بحاجة إلى زيادة خدمة.
فإن كنت مستعجلا فاخذ أحد الطبعتين.
والله الموفق الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل .
1 / أين أجد طبعة عالم الكتب المصورة عن بولاق لـ ( لسان العرب ) في الرياض وما هو سعرها تقريباً ؟ وهل طبعة صادر جيدة ؟
2 / وجدت كتاب التمييز للإمام مسلم بطبعة جديدة بتحقيق أبي عمر الأزهري ، ولكن هناك طبعتان للكتاب بتحقيق الأعظمي وبتحقيق حلاق فهل أجدهما في الرياض ؟ 
وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي أبا عمر..
1- الطبعة المصورة البولاقية تجدها في مقر الدار في حي العليا . ت: 014651689 وكنت قد رأيتهافي المعرض  وأذكر أن سعرها كان قليلا.
أما طبعة دار صادر فهي التي عندي وأُراهاجيدةوهي مصورة عن طبعة خدمها ثلة من العلماء وصدرت عام 1300هـ
لكن أعادت الدار صف الكتاب من جديد ولايخفى عليك مفاسد هذا الصنيع.
2- كتاب التمييز صدر أول مرة على يد الشيخ الدكتور محمد الأعضمي لكن نفدت نسخه منذ زمان بعيد
لكن طبعة الأزهري جيدة ولايوجد في الوقت الحالي غيرها.
وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الشيخ عبد العزيز البراهيم جزاك الله عن خير الجزاء 
الطبعة المصرية التي ذكرتها هل هي التي حققها فؤاد عبد الباقي رحمه الله؟ واذا كانت هي اين استطيع ان اجد طبعة جديدة لها لاني لا اراها إلا في محلات الكتب المستعمله؟ وهل هناك خبر عن اعادة طباعة هذه الطبعة في طبعة جديدة وحلة قشيبة؟
واما عن طبعة مامون شيحا والتي أنا ما اتجهت وجدتها امامي في المكتبات, الكثيرين لايثنون عليها ولا على اي اصدارات دار المعرفة.
وهل هناك اخبار عن طبعة جديدة سوف تصدر في هذه السنة لشرح صحيح مسلم للنووي وعلى الاقل تكون في طبعة اجود من سابقاته من ناحية الورق وحجم الحروف لان هناك من يعاني من ضعف البصر

----------


## محمد الجروان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الفاضل 
أبحث عن الدرر المبتكرات شرح اخصر المختصرات للشيخ ابن جبرين عافاه الله 
و عن شرح العمدة لشيخ الاسلام  باستثناء شرح كتاب الصيام 
ضوابط في الجرح و التعديل لعبدالعزيز ال عبداللطيف رحمه الله 
و دراسات في الجرح والتعديل لـ محمد ضياء الرحمن الأعظمي
حاشية النجدي على المنتهى 
حواشي البهوتي على المنتى و الاقناع 

الكفاية في علم الرواية للعراقي ماهي احسن طبعاته و اين يوجد 
معرفة علوم الحديث للحاكم ما هي احسن طبعه و اين يوجد 
طرح التثريب للعراقي كذلك 

و دمت موفقا

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي محمد..

1- ضوابط في الجرح والتعديل. (متوفر في العبيكان والتدمرية).
2- الكفاية في معرفة علم أصول الرواية للخطيب البغدادي:  أحسن طبعاته هي التي بتحقيق أبي إسحاق الدمياطي صدرت عن مكتبةابن عباس ودار الهدى. ( متوفرة في الرشد والمحدث والتدمرية).
3_ معرفة علوم الحديث للحاكم له عدة طبعات منها:
* الطبعة القديمة1367هـ بتحقيق الدكتو السيد معظم حسين صدرت عن المكتبة العلمية بالمدينة المنورة وهي مقابلة على عدة مخطوطات.( تجدها عند دار الكوثر مقابل جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود).
* طبعة دار ابن حزم بتحقيق السلوم . ولم أطلع عليها.
4- طرح التثريب : لاأعلم له طبعة غير طبعة نزار مصطفى الباز.( في التدمرية)
5_ الدرر المبتكرات: الكتاب له نسخ قليلة عند مكتبة الرشد( لعله في فرع حي الفلاح)
أما شرح العمدة فطبع مفرقا وهو نافد منذ زمن.
أما بالنسبة لحواشي الإقناع والمنتهى فالموجود الآن شرح المؤلف على الكتابين.

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي ماجد..
أما الطبعة المصرية فهي جيدة ومناسبة ( يوجد عند دار المحدث نسخ منها) وأما كونها من تحقيق محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي فهذا ماأستبعده ولو كان ذلك لذكر اسمه.
أما هل سيخرج الكتاب فقد ذكر بعض الأخوان أن الأخ عادل سعد قدحقق الكتاب على عدة نسخ خطية وأنه قد أعتنى به وطبع في مصر . لكني لم أطلع عليها.

وصية : الاعتناء بصحة رسم الكلمات.
وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## ابن رجب الحنبلي

أين أجد شرح القسطلاني على البخاري , الذي بهامشه شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم ( مصورة طبعة بولاق )

وكم سعره ؟

----------


## فارس الأزدي

كتاب الفقه الميسر في ضوء الكتاب و السنة
إعداد نخبة من العلماء طبعة مجمع الملك فهد.
وسؤالي هل هذا الكتاب موجود في دار التدمرية او الأخيار وجزاك الله خير

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي ابن رجب...
هذه الطبعة من إرشاد الساري تجدها بإذن الله عند دار المحدث ( الدائري الشرقي مخرج15)  ت: 014454027
وسعرها 240 تقريبا.
وفق الله الجميع للغلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي فارس هذا الكتاب غير متوفر الآن -في حدود نظري- .
لكن يوجد كتاب بنفس الاسم من تأليف: الدكتور عبدالله الطيار, والدكتور عبدالله المطلق, والدكتور الموسى .
وصدر منه 5 أجزاء من دار الوطن.

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> أخي فارس هذا الكتاب غير متوفر الآن -في حدود نظري- .
> لكن يوجد كتاب بنفس الاسم من تأليف: الدكتور عبدالله الطيار, والدكتور عبدالله المطلق, والدكتور الموسى .
> وصدر منه 5 أجزاء من دار الوطن.
> وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.


السلام عليكم حياك الله.
أنا حملته من الشبكة العنكبوتية وهو موجود عندي في الحاسوب وهو كتاب نفيس بارك الله في القائمين عليه.
بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد الجروان

السلام عليكم 
اخي الفاضل 
أعرف أني قد أكثرت عليك 
لكن ابحث عن جامع الترمذي طبعة بيت الافكار

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي محمد ... أبدا حياك الله.
لم تمر بي هذه الطبعة .
ولم أفهم لماذا تريدها بالذات _ وهي طبعة تجارية_  فطبعات هذا الكتاب المتميزة كلها متوفرة ومنها:
1_ طبعة الرسالة بتحقيق شعيب الأرنؤوط ومن معه 6 أجزاء. 
2- طبعة دار الغرب بتحقيق د. بشار عواد معروف 6أجزاء.
أوحتى طبعة دار السلام في مجلد واحد.

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## أبو محمد القحطاني

أفضل تحقيق لـ ( روضة المحبين ) لابن القيم !
و لا عليك أمر ...

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي أبا محمد...
نشر الكتاب قديما بتحقيق أحمد عبيد.
ولو انتظرت طبعة المجمع الفقهي (المجموعة الرابعة ) لكان حسنا فلقد علمت أن كتاب( روضة المحبين)  من ضمن هذه المجموعة.
وهي مضنة التجويد.

ودمت موفقا.

----------


## أبو الحارث السلفي

أخي بارك الله فيك
ما هو حال كتاب شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبي العز الحنفي تحقيق أحمد شاكر طبعة وزارة الأوقاف؟؟
نحن على وشك بدء درس في شرح العقيدة الطحاوية والعادة اننا نصور الكتاب ونوزعه على الطلاب اي للقراءة ويكون الشرح والتعليق من اكثر من مصدر
هل هذه الطبعة جيدة؟ طبعة وزارة الاوقاف؟

----------


## ابن البجلي

كيف أحصل على مؤلفات الشيخ (عبدالعزيز السلمان) وهل تباع واين ذلك؟؟؟

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي أبا الحارث...
طبعة وزارة الأوفاف هي إعادة صف لطبعة الشيخ أحمد شاكر مع بعض التعديلات عند المواضع المشكلة.
ومعلوم أن الشيخ أحمد شاكر لم يعتمد على أصول خطية بل اعتمد على الطبعة السلفية عام1349هـ واجتهد في تصحيحها _كما ذكر ذلك رحمه الله_ 
بل قد اعتبر _رحمه الله_ طبعته هذه ( طبعة مؤقتة )
فإن استطعت الحصول على طبعة الدكتور عبد الله التركي والشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط فافعل فقد اعتمدوا على أصول خطية متقنة كما أنه قد راجع حواشيها وما فيها من التعليقات فضيلة الشيخ / عبد الرحمن المحمود.

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

( ملاحضة لشيخنا الدكتور عبد الرحمن المحمود شرح على شرح الطحاوية مازال مستمرا فيه وهو موجود على الشبكة فيمكنك الاستفادة منه).

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي ابن البجلي..
كتب الشيخ عبد العزيز السلمان لاتباع مطلقا بل توزع مجانا .
وقد اشترط رحمه الله على كل من أراد توزيع كتبه أن يكتب على واجهته وقف لله تعالى.
وأغلب جهة تتولى توزيع كتبه هي الرئاسة العامة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد.
فحاول الطلب منها.

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أبو الحارث السلفي

> أخي أبا الحارث...
> طبعة وزارة الأوفاف هي إعادة صف لطبعة الشيخ أحمد شاكر مع بعض التعديلات عند المواضع المشكلة.
> ومعلوم أن الشيخ أحمد شاكر لم يعتمد على أصول خطية بل اعتمد على الطبعة السلفية عام1349هـ واجتهد في تصحيحها _كما ذكر ذلك رحمه الله_ 
> بل قد اعتبر _رحمه الله_ طبعته هذه ( طبعة مؤقتة )
> فإن استطعت الحصول على طبعة الدكتور عبد الله التركي والشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط فافعل فقد اعتمدوا على أصول خطية متقنة كما أنه قد راجع حواشيها وما فيها من التعليقات فضيلة الشيخ / عبد الرحمن المحمود.
> وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح
> ( ملاحضة لشيخنا الدكتور عبد الرحمن المحمود شرح على شرح الطحاوية مازال مستمرا فيه وهو موجود على الشبكة فيمكنك الاستفادة منه).


بارك الله فيك أخي وقد فعلت الحمد لله حصلت على نسخة التركي وصورتها اسأل الله أن ينفعنا بها
أنا صراحة كنت أخشى ان يكون هناك تعليقات مخالفة لعقيدة اهل السنة من قبل شعيب الارناؤوط خصوصا في باب الأسماء والصفات لذلك توقفت قليلا.
لكن عموما اكثر من اخ مدحلي هذه الطبعة

----------


## فارس الأزدي

السلام عليكم آسف على التثقيل أسأل الله أن يبارك فيك.
كتاب حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبوزيد

----------


## ابو حور النجدي

اخي ابراهيم بارك الله فيك اين اجد كتاب ( المغني المريد الجامع لشروح كتاب التوحيد ) علما اني كتبت موضوع بخصوص هذا الكتاب ولم اطلع على موضوعك الى بعد كتابتي للموضوع  ارجوا ان تطلع على ما كتبت وتتحفنا بعلمك نفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي فارس .. أبدا حياك الله.
هذا الكتاب متوفر في غالب المكتبات ( الرشد, ابن الجوزي, العاصمة , التدمرية)

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي أبا الحور_ زوجك الله من الحور-...
الكتاب لم أطلع عليه . لكن هذه الدار موجودة في مكة,فربما تجده عندها.(والدار عليها ملاحضات)
وشروح كتاب التوحيد جمعت من عدة دور مصرية منها دار ابن الجوزي المصريةوغيرها.
ولايعرف دقتهم في الجمع والتفريغ .
والغالب أنهم لم يستئذنوا في طباعة بعض شروح المعاصرين (ابن عثيمين,الفوزان,آ  ل الشيخ, الراجحي). فيبقى نوع حرج.

وإذا أردت نصحيتي ونصيحة جمع من أهل العلم : أن تقتصر على شرحين أوثلاثة, وليكونا: فتح المجيد,القول المفيد. وإذا انتهيت من هذين الشرحين وانتهيت من الواسطية وشرح الطحاوية , فانطلق إلى البحر الذي لاساحل له(اقصد البحر وخل القنوات)
أعني كتب شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم .
وكتب الأئمة المتقدمين, مثل : شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة للالكائي.
 والإبانة لابن بطة.
 والاسماء والصفات للبيهقي.
 وكتاب التوحيد لابن خزيمة.
خلق أفعال العباد للبخاري .
الردعلى الجهمية للدارمي.
السنة لعبد الله بن أحمد.
 السنة للمروزي. 
السنة لأبي بكر بن عاصم. 
الحيدة للإمام عبد العزيز المكي.
كتاب التوحيد لابن مندة.
ومع الأسف الكبير فلقد هجرت كتب القوم منذ زمان بعيد_ إلا من رحم الله_ مع كونها الأصل وفيها من الآثار وجزالة العبارة والتربية على أهمية العقيدة ما الله به عليم. والله المستعان.
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## محمد الجروان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا 
اين اجد تفسير ابن رجب المسمى ( روائع التفسير الجامع لتفسير الإمام ابن رجب الحنبلي ) جمع الشيخ طارق عوض الله

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي محمد ...
 الكتاب نافد منذ زمن .
لكن بقي منه نسخ رأيتها منذ زمن عند مكتبة دار السلام في حي الملز, ت: 014033962

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## أبو أسامة الشمري

أخي الفاضل .. بارك الله فيك وفي وقتك وجزاك خيرًا ونفع بك .

1- هل هناك نية لطباعة شرح الطحاوية للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ ؟

فلقد رأيتُ طبعة ً تجارية ولم أشتريها . خشية أنها تفريغ لم يُحرَّرْ و هم مظنة هذا .

2- هل أجد ( غبار السنين ) لعمر فرّوخ ؟

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي أبا أسامة..
* أما ما يتعلق بشرح الطحاوية لآل الشيخ فنعم طبعته عدة دور مصرية منها : مكتبة عباد الرحمن, دار ابن الجوزي المصرية.
وطباعة مكتبة عباد الرحمن فاخرة ا. لكن لايعلم مدى تحريرها والدقة في التفريغ .
والغالب على الظن أهم لم يستئذنوا الشيخ في طباعتها.

لكن صدر قبل عام عن دار التأصيل في مصر كتاب( المختصر الحاوي لمهمات شرح عقيدة الطحاوي) ُاختصر في الكتاب شرح الشيخ وراجعه بنفسه ومن ثم نشر. والكتاب متوفر ( في مكتبة التدمرية , وغيرها)
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## محمد الجروان

اخي عبدالعزيز الست تقصد كتاب الوافي بشرح عقيدة الطحاوي الذي اختصره مهدي الشمري من شرح الشيخ و اذن الشيخ بطبعه 
و اذا ما عليك امر 
اسأل عن تفسير القرطبي تحقيق التركي فقد سافرت للقصيم يوم امس بحثا عنها و لم افلح فاين اجدها في الرياض

----------


## فارس الأزدي

السلام عليكم.
ابحث عن كتاب المدخل إلى دراسة المختصرات للشيخ خالد عبدالله الأنصاري 
مع العلم ان احد الإخوة إتصل بالتدمرية والأخيار ولم يجده.
بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي محمد ...
نعم اسم الكتاب ( الوافي في اختصار شرح عقيدة الطحاوي).
أما عن تحقيق التركي لتفسير القرطبي فهو نافد منذ زمن اقتنيت آخر نسخة منه قبل مدة طويلة  في إحدى المكتبات غير المطروقة .
فلعلك تنتظر الطبعة الثانية.
والله أعلم

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي فارس ...
الكتاب نافد .
ودار الأخيار هي التي توزع كتب الانصاري وأخبروا الشيخ بنفاد نسخ الكتاب , ولعله يعيد طباعته قريبا.
وفق الله الحميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> أخي فارس ...
> الكتاب نافد .
> ودار الأخيار هي التي توزع كتب الانصاري وأخبروا الشيخ بنفاد نسخ الكتاب , ولعله يعيد طباعته قريبا.
> وفق الله الحميع لما يحب ويرضى.


الحمدلله يبدو أن شروحات الشيخ لاقت قبولاً أسأل الله ان ينفع به الأمة وويوفقه.
وهل أجده على الشبكة

----------


## ابوعبدالله البدارين

الشيخ الفاضل،وفقه الله...
هل أجد طبعة لنكت ابن حجر على ابن الصلاح غير تحقيق:د.ربيع هادي؟ 
ماهو أفضل تحقيق لشرح علل الترمذي لابن رجب الحنبلي؟
اين أجد ذيل طبقات الحنابلة لابن رجب؟وأحكام القرآن لابن العربي؟
شكر الله مسعـاكــم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الشيخ عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم جزاك الله كل خير 
اين اجد كتاب (دهاقنة اليمن تحقيقات ومطالعات في ملف الإسماعيلية)  لمؤلفه : أحمد بن مسفر العتيبي

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي أبا عبد الله ...
_ نكت ابن حجر على العراقي طبع قريبا بتحقيق الشيخ طارق عوض الله وأضاف إليه نكت العراقي وصدار عن دار ابن القيم ودار ابن عفان في6 أجزاء .
وذكر الشيخ الفاضل د. ماهر الفاحل أنه حقق الكتاب وأنه سيطبع قريبا عن دار الميمان وتحقيقات الشيخ هي مضنة التجويد فلعلها تطبع قريبا.
2- شرح علل الترمذي عليك بطبعة نور الدين عتر فإن لم تجدها فافتن طبعة د. همام سعيد, وصدرت عن مكتبة الرشد.
3_ ذيل طبقات الحنابلة اقتن طبع الشيخ د. عبد الرحمن العثيمين. وصدرت عن مكتبة العبيكان في 5 أجزاء ( متوفر في الرشد, العبيكان, التدمرية).
_ أحكام القرآن لابن العربي : ط البجاوي 4 أجزاء أو مصورتها _إن وجدتها_ ,وباقي الطبعات فيما رأيت تجارية.
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## فارس الأزدي

السلام عليكم.
أين أجد شرح منظومة البيقونية للشيخ طارق عوض وأفضل إن كان مكتبة في شمال الرياض وماحولها بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي فارس ..
تجد الكتاب المذكور عند دار المغني في شمال الرياض_ والكتاب من اصداراتهم- .ت:014257019
وكذا تجدها عند دار المحدث والتدمرية
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

أين أجد التفسير الميسر الذي صدر عن وزارة الشؤون الاسلامية ؟
وكذلك كتاب ( مواعظ الصحابة ) لصالح الشامي ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي أبا عمر ...   < لاأدري لماذا لم تظهر مشاركتك لي  على الصفحة>
أما كتاب مواعظ الصحابة فهو متوفر عند دار طيبة بالسويدي. ت:014253737
أما التفسير الميسر فهونافد منذ زمن حتى عند المجمع نفسه , وقد وعدوا منذ زمن بإعادة طبعه مع بعض التنقيحات لكن لاجديد حتى الآن.
لكن يغني عنه ويزيد _في أسلوبه واختصاره_ تفسير السعدي, لأن التفسير الصادر عن المجمع اعتمد عليه كثيرا مع تفسير ابن جرير _كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ بكر أبو زيد_ الذي أوكل إليه مراجعة التفسير الميسر.


وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## محمدالخالدي

بيض الله وجهك أريد كتاب :

مفاتيح الفقه الحنبلي للدكتور سالم الثقفي
وأيضا مصطلحات الفقه الحنبلي للمؤلف نفسه

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي أبا عمر ... < لاأدري لماذا لم تظهر مشاركتك لي على الصفحة>
أما كتاب مواعظ الصحابة فهو متوفر عند دار طيبة بالسويدي. ت:014253737
أما التفسير الميسر فهونافد منذ زمن حتى عند المجمع نفسه , وقد وعدوا منذ زمن بإعادة طبعه مع بعض التنقيحات لكن لاجديد حتى الآن.
لكن يغني عنه ويزيد _في أسلوبه واختصاره_ تفسير السعدي, لأن التفسير الصادر عن المجمع اعتمد عليه كثيرا مع تفسير ابن جرير _كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ بكر أبو زيد_ الذي أوكل إليه مراجعة التفسير الميسر.


وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي أبا عمر ... < لاأدري لماذا لم تظهر مشاركتك لي على الصفحة>
أما كتاب مواعظ الصحابة فهو متوفر عند دار طيبة بالسويدي. ت:014253737
أما التفسير الميسر فهونافد منذ زمن حتى عند المجمع نفسه , وقد وعدوا منذ زمن بإعادة طبعه مع بعض التنقيحات لكن لاجديد حتى الآن.
لكن يغني عنه ويزيد _في أسلوبه واختصاره_ تفسير السعدي, لأن التفسير الصادر عن المجمع اعتمد عليه كثيرا مع تفسير ابن جرير _كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ بكر أبو زيد_ الذي أوكل إليه مراجعة التفسير الميسر.

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

كتاب  السماع   لابن  القيم    لم اجدها   الى  الان   
طبع  قديما   ولم  يعاد  طبعه  على  حسب  علمي

اين اجده  ان  وجد

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

أحسن الله إليكم
أين أجد كتاب (أُصول الإسلام لدرء البدع عن الأحكام ) للعلامة د. بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو جابر الشمالي

السلام عليكم . . .
أين أجد تفسير الشيخ ابن سعدي رحمه الله تحقيق سعد الصميل ذي الأربع مجلدات 
وليس المجلد الواحد "الله يعينكم علينا" وهو من مطبوعات دار ابن الجوزي . . .
نفع الله بكم وأحسن إليكم . . .

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي أبا عمر ... < لاأدري لماذا لم تظهر مشاركتك لي على الصفحة>
أما كتاب مواعظ الصحابة فهو متوفر عند دار طيبة بالسويدي. ت:014253737
أما التفسير الميسر فهونافد منذ زمن حتى عند المجمع نفسه , وقد وعدوا منذ زمن بإعادة طبعه مع بعض التنقيحات لكن لاجديد حتى الآن.
لكن يغني عنه ويزيد _في أسلوبه واختصاره_ تفسير السعدي, لأن التفسير الصادر عن المجمع اعتمد عليه كثيرا مع تفسير ابن جرير _كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ بكر أبو زيد_ الذي أوكل إليه مراجعة التفسير الميسر.

----------


## أبو جابر الشمالي

للتذكير نفع الله بكم وأحسن إليكم . . .

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

خي أبا عمر ... < لاأدري لماذا لم تظهر مشاركتك لي على الصفحة>
أما كتاب مواعظ الصحابة فهو متوفر عند دار طيبة بالسويدي. ت:014253737
أما التفسير الميسر فهونافد منذ زمن حتى عند المجمع نفسه , وقد وعدوا منذ زمن بإعادة طبعه مع بعض التنقيحات لكن لاجديد حتى الآن.
لكن يغني عنه ويزيد _في أسلوبه واختصاره_ تفسير السعدي, لأن التفسير الصادر عن المجمع اعتمد عليه كثيرا مع تفسير ابن جرير _كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ بكر أبو زيد_ الذي أوكل إليه مراجعة التفسير الميسر.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فإن هذا الموضوع بشقه الأول حصل معه تجاوب طيب وحصلت به_بإذن الله_ فائدة كبيرة.
لكن بسبب عطل فني لم أعرف ماهو لم استطع الافادة على استفسارات الإخوان الأخيرة, فحاولت اصلاحه لكن لم أفلح.
فعندئذ جعلت هذا الموضوع امتداداً للشق الأول.
والله الموفق .
وهذه مقدمة الشق الأول من الموضوع:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبعد فإن السعي في تحصيل الكتب من السعي في طلب العلم و (( من سلك طرسقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له به طريقا إلى الجنة)) .
وبعض الكتب يعسر على طالب العلم تحصيلها بينما هي موجودة في بعض المكتبات .
وكذا أجد البعض يأخذ كتبا ولايستفسر عن أفظل طبعاتها ثم يفاجئ بأن نسخته رديئة وأن الطبعة الجيدة موجودة فيظرب كفا بكف .
ورغبة مني في نفع إخواني فإني سأحول نفعهم فيما يتعلق بهذا المجال .
والمجال مفتوح لإخواني الذين يريدون الإدلاء بآرائهم .
والله من وراء القصد
وفق الله الجميع للعلم لنافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> أين أجد التفسير الميسر الذي صدر عن وزارة الشؤون الاسلامية ؟
> وكذلك كتاب ( مواعظ الصحابة ) لصالح الشامي ؟
> وجزاك الله خيرا .


أخي أبا عمر..أما كتاب مواعظ الصحابة فهو متوفر عند دار طيبة بالسويدي. ت:014253737
أما التفسير الميسر فهونافد منذ زمن حتى عند المجمع نفسه , وقد وعدوا منذ زمن بإعادة طبعه مع بعض التنقيحات لكن لاجديد حتى الآن.
لكن يغني عنه ويزيد _في أسلوبه واختصاره_ تفسير السعدي, لأن التفسير الصادر عن المجمع اعتمد عليه كثيرا مع تفسير ابن جرير _كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ بكر أبو زيد_ الذي أوكل إليه مراجعة التفسير الميسر.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> كتاب السماع لابن القيم لم اجدها الى الان 
> طبع قديما ولم يعاد طبعه على حسب علمي
> 
> اين اجده ان وجد


أخي بين المحبرة والكاغد...
نعم طبع الكتاب في دار العاصمة قبل عشرين عاما ولم تعد طباعته حتى الآن
ولاأدري لماذا ؟ ونسخه أشبه بالمعدومة.
وقد رفع الكتاب أحد الأخوان في ملتقى أهل الحديث.
والله الموفق.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> أحسن الله إليكم
> أين أجد كتاب (أُصول الإسلام لدرء البدع عن الأحكام ) للعلامة د. بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله.


لم يمر بي الكتاب فلعله لم ينشر حتى الآن وإنما بيضه الشيخ _والله أعلم_
ولعله ضمن مجموعة مؤلفات الشيخ التي ستصدر قريبا _ بإذن الله_


والله الموفق

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> السلام عليكم . . .
> أين أجد تفسير الشيخ ابن سعدي رحمه الله تحقيق سعد الصميل ذي الأربع مجلدات 
> وليس المجلد الواحد "الله يعينكم علينا" وهو من مطبوعات دار ابن الجوزي . . .
> نفع الله بكم وأحسن إليكم . . .


أخي أبا جابر..
طبع الكتاب الشيخ سعد الصميل في داره دار ابن الجوزي الطبعة الأولى في أربعة مجلدات _وهي عندي_ ثم طبع الكتاب الطبعة الثانية في مجلد واحد ونفدت الطبعة الأولى وليس فيها ميزة على الطبعة الثانية وإنما كان سعرها ضعفي الطبعة الثانية والطبعة الثانبة متوفرة فاقتنها على بركة الله.


وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك أخي الفاضل عبدالعزيز ، وقد استفدتُ من موضوعك كثيراً .
س / من المعروف بأن أفضل طبعات تفسير الطبري هي طبعة دار هجر ، ولكن هناك طبعة لمحمود شاكر أو أحمد شاكر ،  فأين توجد هذه الطبعة ؟ وإن كانت ناقصة فمن الذي أكمل تحقيقها ؟
 وهل طبعة إحياء التراث العربي لتفسير الطبري مصورة عن طبعة شاكر ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي أبا عمر ..
نعم أفضل طبعات تفسير الطبري طبعة الشيخ د. عبد الله التركي التي كانت طبعتها الأولى عند دار هجر و الثانية عند دار عالم الكتب في 26 مجلدا.
وطبعة الشيخ محمود شاكر بتخريج الشيخ أحمد شاكر _رحم الله الجميع_ وصلا فيها إلى تفسير سورة ابراهيم.
وطالب العلم قد لايستغني عن هذه الطبعة مع كونها ناقصة لما في تعليقات الشيخين وتخريجاتهما من الفوائد والفرائد.
وصورت هذه الطبعة مرارا وتجدها في معارض الكتاب.
وهي موجودة في مكتبات الرشد بتجليد جيد وورق فاخر, لكن سعرها باهض الثمن.16 مجلدا بـ  1000 ريال .
وإما إكمالها فنعم أكملتها عدة دور مصرية منها: دار السلام, دار ابن الجوزي المصرية) ولاأظنك بحاجة إلى تكملة إذا جمعت بين الطبعتين الأوليين.
وأما طبعة دار احياء التراث العربي _واحذر من هذه الدار_ فليست مصورة بل هي إعادة سطو وصف.


وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## راشد السبيعي

بارك الله فيك أخي
كتاب / علم إعجاز القرآن  لمحمود رؤوف أبو سعدة 
أين يمكن أن أجده في الرياض

----------


## خزانة الأدب

(أفظل) بالضاد!
وشكراً على المعلومات المفيدة

----------


## أبو جابر الشمالي

نفع الله بك أخي الفاضل عبدالعزيز . . .

بالنسبة لحرصي على الطبعة ذات الأربعة مجلدات فهو لحجم الخط فإذا أردت 
القراءة من الطبعة ذات المجلد الواحد لا أستطيع إكمال صفحتين إلا بإجهاد شديد . . .
أحسن الله إليك . . .

----------


## عبدالله الروقي

السلام عليكم
ياشيخ عبدالعزيز كرما لا أمرا أريد الحصول على كتاب (نزهه الأعين والنواظر في علم الوجوه والنظائر) لابن الجوزي رحمه الله,طبعته دار الرسالة في مجلد واحد.فأين يمكنني أن أجده؟
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والدعاء.

----------


## محمد الجروان

السلام عليكم  
اخي عبدالعزيز بارك الله فيك 
اين اجد كتاب ابن تيمية و الاشاعرة للمحمود
و كتاب الغامدي الذي عن البدعه هل هو موجود

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي محمد...
أما الكتاب الأول فعنوانه( موقف ابن تيمية من الأشاعرة) فطبعته مكتبة الرشد وهو نافد منذ زمن,
وأخبرني له بالشيخ علاقة أن الشيخ يزيد فيه ويعدل ثم سيعيد طباعته بعد ذلك.
وأما الثاني فأبن لي المؤلف أو عنوان الكتاب

----------


## ابو زرعة

> السلام عليكم  
> اخي عبدالعزيز بارك الله فيك 
> اين اجد كتاب ابن تيمية و الاشاعرة للمحمود
> و كتاب الغامدي الذي عن البدعه هل هو موجود


 كتاب الشيخ المحمود متوفر عند سوق الكتبيين
http://www.alkutubiyeen.net/index.ph...product_id=577
بالنسبة للكتاب الثاني فالأخ يقصد هذا المؤلف:
عنوان الكتاب : حقيقة البدعة وأحكامها

تأليف : سعيد بن ناصر الغامدي

الطبعة : الرابعة 1421 هـ

عدد الأجزاء : 2

الناشر : مكتبة الرشد

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

جزاك الله خير يا أبا زرعة...

أما بالنسبة للأخوين السبيعي والروقي فالكتاب نافد حتى عند دار النشر , ولعله يوجد عند دار فأخبركما بمكانه.
وجزيتم خيرا

----------


## عبد الحكيم أبو سليمان

اين يباع كتاب اجوبة التسولي على الامير عبد القادر ط دار الغرب

----------


## ابن البجلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي عبدالعزيز نفع الله بك

هل لك بإفادتي عن جودة طبعة (البداية والنهاية) دار المعارف اللبنانية
المجلدات الكبار والتي صنع فهارسها  عبدالفتاح الحلو
وسؤالي عن إيجابياتها وسلبياتها بعيداً عن مقارنتها بغيرها
وجزاك المولى خيراً

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

*أخي ابن البجلي..*
*لا أستطيع اعطاء حكم عام , لأن اعتمادي على غيرها.* 
*لكن من خلال اطلاع سابق عليها, فإن عليها ملاحضات:*
*1_ عدم الاعتماد على نسخ خطية. ولايغرنك العبارة الشهيرة : ( حققه جماعة من العلماء والمختصين بإشراف الناشر).*
*مع أنهم ذكروا أنهم اعتمدوا على احدى النسخ. فالله أعلم.* 
*2_ عدم العناية بالنص أو تخريج الأحاديث , أو غير ذلك.* 
*أما مستوى ضبط النص فلعلك تفيدنا.* 
والله أعلم

----------


## محمد الجروان

أخي عبدالعزيز 
ابحث عن شرح لمعة الاعتقاد للشي صالح الفوزان

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي عبدالعزيز نفع الله بك
> 
> هل لك بإفادتي عن جودة طبعة (البداية والنهاية) دار المعارف اللبنانية
> المجلدات الكبار والتي صنع فهارسها  عبدالفتاح الحلو
> وسؤالي عن إيجابياتها وسلبياتها بعيداً عن مقارنتها بغيرها
> وجزاك المولى خيراً


لك أخي الحبيب أن تعرف أن هذه الطبعة صدرت سنة 1966 بالتعاون مع مكتبة النصر بالرياض وجاءت في 14 جزءا في 7 مجلدات ثم أعيدت هذه النشرة مصورة في سنوات متعددة 1980-1983-1985
وقد استهلت هذه النشرة في طبعاتها المصورة كلها بما استهلت به طبعة السعادة بمصر، مع تغيير في بعض العبارات وتعديل الصياغة.
ونص ما استهلت به:
((طبع هذا المجلد نقلا عن المخطوطة الموجودة في المدرسة الأحمدية بمدينة حلب من الجمهورية العربية السورية بعد أن قارنها جمهور من المحققين على أمهات الكتاب..))
انتهى من مقدمة طبعة التركي للبداية والنهاية ص35.
ولبيان الفرق بين طبعة المعارف طبعة التركي حيثُ ضَبْط النص سأعدد النسخ التي اعتمد عليها في طبعة التركي وهي متقنة وجيدة:
1- نسخة أحمد الثالث بتركيا.
2- نسخة المكتبة الأحمدية بحلب في سوريا.
3- نسخة المكتبة الظاهرية.
4- نسخة دار الكتب المصرية.
5- نسخة المكتبة السعيدية بتوبك في الهند.
6- نسخة المكتبةالخليلة بالقدس.
7- نسخة مكتبة برنستون بأمريكا.
ويكفي من تعداد النسخ بيان حال الطبعتين!!

وبالله التوفيق.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي الحمراني.. بارك الله فيك , ونفع بك.

أخي محمد ...
الكتاب متوفر بكثرة.
تجده في دار العاصمة . ت: 014933318
وكذا تجده في دار التدمرية.

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> أخي الحمراني.. بارك الله فيك , ونفع بك.


وفيك بارك ونفع بك وأجزل مثوبتك ورفع قدرك

----------


## فارس الأزدي

ريد كتاب : 

نزهة الفضلاء تهذيب سير أعلام النبلاء
للمؤلف العلامة شمس الدين الذهبي (رحمه الله)
تحقيق الشيخ محمد حسن عقيل موسى الشريف

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي فارس...
* الكتاب متوفر في غالب الدور, ( الرشد, التدمرية, الأندلس الخضراء)
* يقع الكتاب في 4 مجلدات.
* وليس هو بتحقيق! بل هو اختصار من : د. محمد الشريف.

ومن قدر على قراءةالأصل. فهذا هو الأصل.

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> أخي فارس...
> * الكتاب متوفر في غالب الدور, ( الرشد, التدمرية, الأندلس الخضراء)
> * يقع الكتاب في 4 مجلدات.
> * وليس هو بتحقيق! بل هو اختصار من : د. محمد الشريف.
> 
> ومن قدر على قراءةالأصل. فهذا هو الأصل.


بارك الله فيك هل يوجد الكتاب في الشمال موب بعيد عن العليا ومخرج خمسة?

----------


## محمد الجروان

اخوي عبدالعزيز 
ابحث عن حاشية على المنهى لعثمان النجدي

----------


## محمد الجروان

أخي عبدالعزيز 
سؤال اخر 
ما رأيك يتفسير القرطبي 
طبعة دار عالم الكتب الرياض هل تنصح به و هل  هذه الطبعة متوفرة 
علما بانني هاتفت دار الرسالة بشأن طبعة التركي فقالوا لي انه يلزمها شهر لتصل الى السعودية و هاتفتهم اليوم بعد شهر كما قالوا فردوا علي بنفس الكلام بانه في التجليد و انه يلزمه بعض الوقت

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي محمد...
* حاشية عثمان النجدي طبعها الشيخ عبد الله التركي مع المنتهى , وصدرت عن مؤسسة الرسالة, ورأيتها منذ زمن.
لكنها الآن ومنذ فترة في حكم المفقود, فلقد تطلبتها منذ زمن, لكني لم أظفر بها.

* أما " تفسير القرطبي" فلا تعدل عن طبعة الشيخ عبد الله التركي, فحتى الطبعة القديمة الأصلية الصادرة عن دار الكتب المصرية لاتقارن بها. فاصبر فإن مؤسسة الرسالة مرت في الفترة السابقة بإشكالات وتقلبات حادة نتيجة للإضطرابات الحاصلة, فضعف معها إنتاجهم ومتابعتهم لإصداراتهم.
لكنهم الآن كما أخبروا عن أنفسهم نهضوا من جديد فلعلهم يعنوا بتتبع إصداراتهم.
* أما طبعة دار عالم الكتب فهي إعادة صف, أو قل أخذ لطبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي, وهي ليست مصورة عن الطبعة القديمة بل إعادة صف لها مع حذف مقدمة المصحح, ورموز النسخ الخطية , مع إضافة جملة من الأخطاء كعادة الدار, وهذه الطبعة_دار عالم الكتب_ مع ذلك نافدة.

والله أعلم.

----------


## فارس الأزدي

( صحيح تفسير ابن كثير ) للشيخ مصطفى العدوي ـ حفظه الله ـ
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## فارس الأزدي

ماهي افضل طبعة  المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف وكم مجلد

----------


## فارس الأزدي

الرجاء الإستعجال لاني على باب سفر بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي فارس...
أما( صحيح تفسير ابن كثير ) للشيخ مصطفى العدوي ـ حفظه الله ـ
فلم أره.
ولا أظن أن التفسر بحاجة إلى مثل هذا الصنيع, بل إن رغبت في القراءة فاقرء من الأصل, وابن كثير يتكلم على الاسانيد, ويصحح ويضعف.

أما المستطرف:
فهو كتاب أدبي حوى الغث والسمين.
وفيه كثير من الألفاظ النابية والتي لاتليق.
وكما أفتت اللجنة الدائمة: بأن الأولى الانصراف عنه إلى ماهو أولى منه.
وقالت: 
وكتاب (المستطرف) لا يجوز الاعتماد عليه في أمور العلم والدين .
وعليه فعليك بكتب الأدب النظيفة_إن صحت التسمية_ مثل: كتب محمود شاكر وقصص العرب وغيرها.
وكتب الأدب لايسئل كثيرا عن طبعاتها, لأنه لايعتمد عليها فخذ ما يناسبك, كطبعة دار القلم في مجلد واحد.
ودمت موفقا. 
فائدة: نص فتوى اللجنة:
الفتوى رقم ( 21469 )
س : يعتقد بعض هواة الخواتم والأحجار الكريمة مثل (العقيق اليماني ، والفيروزج الإيراني وغيرها) أن لها خاصية ، وأن لها أسرارا ومنافع ليست لغيرها من الأحجار الأخرى ، ويروجون لذلك دعايات ، ويستدلون بأحاديث ، والأقوال التي ذكرها
صاحب كتاب (المستطرف) ، وهي قول جعفر بن محمد ما افتقرت يد تختمت بخاتم فيروزج . وقولهم : قيل : الخواتم أربعة : الياقوت للتعطش ، والفيروزج للمال ، والعقيق للسنة ، والحديد الصيني للحرز وقيل للخوف . وذكر من خواص الفيروزج أن النظر فيه يجلو البصر ويقويه وينشط النفس ، ولا يصيب المتختم به آفة من قبل أو غرق . وقال جعفر الصادق : ما افتقرت يد تختمت بفيروزج .
أما خواص العقيق فإن التختم به وحمله يورث الحلم والأناة وتصويب الرأي ويسر النفس ، ويكسب حامله وقارا وحسن خلق ، ويسكن الحدة عند الخصومة . قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من تختم بالعقيق لم يزل في بركة ) . انتهى بتصرف .
وهذه الأحاديث والأقوال تصور من هذا الكتاب وتوزع ، ولما رأيت ذلك وسألت عنه قالوا : هذه أسرار وعندما ناقشتهم وقلت لهم : إن هذه الأحجار ليست أفضل من الحجر الأسود في الكعبة فيما أعلم ، « وقد قال عمر بن الخطاب : إني لأعلم أنك حجر لا تضر ولا تنفع ، ولولا أني رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقبلك ما قبلتك » (1) . قالوا : إن الله جعل فيها من الخاصية ، والتجربة أكبر دليل . وقد ذكروا بعض القصص ، منها : أنه كان يوجد عند رجل خاتم
إذا لبسه الشخص وجامع لم ينزل حتى ينزعه من يده ، حيث كان يستعيره العريس ليلة زواجه . ومنها : أن رجلا ذهب إلى حلاق ليحلق رأسه فلم يستطع أن يحلقه ، فسأله الحلاق عن السبب أخرج خاتما من كمره وأبعده ثم حلقه بعد ذلك . وغير هذه الحكايات كثير والله المستعان .
والسؤال يا سماحة الشيخ : هل يصح في هذا الباب حديث صحيح أو قول يعول عليه في هذه المسألة ، وهل ما ورد في هذا الكتاب صحيح يحتج به ، وهل لهذه الأحجار ميزات تميزها على غيرها ؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله .
ج : لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حديث في فضل الخواتم والأحجار المذكورة ولا في خواصها ، فلا يجوز أن ينسب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لم يقله ، وقد ثبت أنه قال : « من كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار » (1) . كما لا يجوز أن يعتقد الإنسان في تلك الخواتم فضلا ، ولا يجوز تصديق ما ينسج حولها من قصص وخرافات . وكتاب (المستطرف) لا يجوز الاعتماد عليه في أمور العلم والدين .
وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم . 
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... عضو ... عضو ... الرئيس
بكر أبو زيد ... صالح الفوزان ... عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل الشيخ.
ـــــــــ
(1) صحيح البخاري الحج (1597) ، صحيح مسلم الحج (1270) ، سنن النسائي مناسك الحج (2938) ، سنن أبي داود المناسك (1873) ، سنن ابن ماجه المناسك (2943) ، مسند أحمد (1/54) ، موطأ مالك الحج (824).
(2) صحيح البخاري الأدب (6197) ، مسند أحمد (2/519) ، سنن الدارمي المقدمة (593).

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> أخي فارس...
> أما( صحيح تفسير ابن كثير ) للشيخ مصطفى العدوي ـ حفظه الله ـ
> فلم أره.
> ولا أظن أن التفسر بحاجة إلى مثل هذا الصنيع, بل إن رغبت في القراءة فاقرء من الأصل, وابن كثير يتكلم على الاسانيد, ويصحح ويضعف.
> 
> أما المستطرف:
> فهو كتاب أدبي حوى الغث والسمين.
> وفيه كثير من الألفاظ النابية والتي لاتليق.
> وكما أفتت اللجنة الدائمة: بأن الأولى الانصراف عنه إلى ماهو أولى منه.
> ...


بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك.

طيب ماهي افضل طبعة لتفسير ابن كثير مخرجة محققة معتنى بها واتمنى تدلني على مكتبة ليست بعيدة عن مخرج 5 والعليا وكم مجلد بارك الله فيك اتعبتك معليش

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك.
> طيب ماهي افضل طبعة لتفسير ابن كثير مخرجة محققة معتنى بها واتمنى تدلني على مكتبة ليست بعيدة عن مخرج 5 والعليا وكم مجلد بارك الله فيك اتعبتك معليش


كل ماقلت المجلدات كان افضل لغرض الشحن البغيض
بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي فارس..
أفظل طبعة للتفسير هي طبعة الأخ الشيخ / سامي السلامة..
صدرت عن دار طيبة في السويدي..
وعدد مجلداتها: 5 مجلدات ضخام.
وسعرها قرابة:150 ريالا.
وسعرها قليل بالمقارنة مع حجم الكتاب وكثرة الصفحات, ومحققه جزاه الله خيرا_كما أخبرني_ لا يربح عليه إلا القليل.
الكتاب تجده في دار زمزم في السويدي, لأنه نافد حتى من دار طيبة في هذه المدة.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الشيخ عبد العزيز ابن ابرهيم جزاك الله كل خير 
اين اجد كتاب (كشف أسرار الباطنية وأخبار القرامطة) لمحمد بن مالك اليماني

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> أخي فارس..
> أفظل طبعة للتفسير هي طبعة الأخ الشيخ / سامي السلامة..
> صدرت عن دار طيبة في السويدي..
> وعدد مجلداتها: 5 مجلدات ضخام.
> وسعرها قرابة:150 ريالا.
> وسعرها قليل بالمقارنة مع حجم الكتاب وكثرة الصفحات, ومحققه جزاه الله خيرا_كما أخبرني_ لا يربح عليه إلا القليل.
> الكتاب تجده في دار زمزم في السويدي, لأنه نافد حتى من دار طيبة في هذه المدة.


بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك واشكرك على صبرك

----------


## بن نعمان

أخي عبد العزيز بارك الله فيك
أبحث عن الجمع بين الصحيحين لعبد الحق الإشبيلي بتحقيق حمد الغماس فهل أجده في الرياض؟

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

الله يحسن إليكم
ماأفضل طبعة لكتاب الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح...وهل حقق أكثر من مرة؟؟

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

* إن المقصود الأول من فتح هذا الموضوع هو مساعدة من يبحث عن كتاب ولم يجده...
وليس هذا خاصا بي, بل كل من يعرف شيئا عن مكان وجودها فمن حق الإخوان عليه أن يبلغهم بمكان توفرها.

* و المقصود الثاني هو بيان أفضل طبعات الكتب الشرعية.



* التأخر في الرد : لايعني عدم رؤية المشاركة, بل يعني أن صاحب الموضوع لم تمر به الطبعة المذكورة, وفي أحيان كثيرة يكون الكتاب نافدا...

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

الأخت الفاضلة:
عالمة المستقبل_ بإذن الله_

× الطبعة الوحيدة الكاملة للكتاب, هي بتحقيق:
1_ د. علي الألمعي.
2_ د.عبد العزيز العسكر.
3_ د. حمدان الحمدان.
وهي رسائل علمية.
صدرت أولماصدرت عن دار العاصمة بالرياض في ست مجلدات, ولاتزال هذه الطبعة موجودة.
ثم طبعتها دار الفضيلة لكن بعد ضغطها , وحذف موضوع دراسة الكتاب , لتكون في: 3 مجلدات.
وكلا الطبعتان متوفرتان في غالب المكتبات.

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> السلام عليكم . . .
> أين أجد تفسير الشيخ ابن سعدي رحمه الله تحقيق سعد الصميل ذي الأربع مجلدات 
> وليس المجلد الواحد "الله يعينكم علينا" وهو من مطبوعات دار ابن الجوزي . . .
> نفع الله بكم وأحسن إليكم . . .


 



> نفع الله بك أخي الفاضل عبدالعزيز . . .
> 
> بالنسبة لحرصي على الطبعة ذات الأربعة مجلدات فهو لحجم الخط فإذا أردت 
> القراءة من الطبعة ذات المجلد الواحد لا أستطيع إكمال صفحتين إلا بإجهاد شديد . . .
> أحسن الله إليك . . .


أخي أبا جابر...

توجد طبعة للتفسير صدرت عن دار عمار بالأردن تقع في مجلدين ضخمين,,
والأحرف الطباعية فيها واضحة, فليست متداخلة..
لكني لا أعلم على ماذا اعتمدوا في طبعتهم, فإنهم لم يذكروا شيئا , ولعلهم اعتمدوا على طبعة د. عبد الرحمن اللويحق.
تجدها عند دار ابن حزم في السويدي (ت:014275117).

----------


## أحمد معوض

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أين أجد كتاب لوامع الأنوار البهية طبعة المكتب الإسلامي
وكتاب "فصول في أصول علوم القرأن والتفسير"للطيار ، لا كتاب"فصول في أصول التفسير"
وكتب محمد محمد حسين 
وما هي أفضل طبعة لكتاب عيون الأخبار 
حفظك الباري

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أخي أحمد معوض...
لا أعلم كتابا بهذا الاسم للدكتور مساعد الطيار , وإنما له  كتاب باسم: "المحرر في علوم القرآن" صدر عن معهد الامام الشاطبي, بتوزيع دار ابن الجوزي, وهو موجود في نفس الدار , وموجود في كثير من المكتبات.

أما كتاب" عيون الأخبار لابن قتيبة" , فأفضل طبعاته= طبعة جديدة صدرت عن المكتب الاسلامي في مجلدين ضخمين , كانت موجودة في معرض الكتاب.
أما كتب محمد حسين يعقوب فلا أعرف عنها الكثير, له كتاب في آداب طالب العلم, موجود في دار التدمريةبالرياض  .
والله أعلم.

----------


## أحمد معوض

جزاك الله خيرا...
أعني الدكتور محمد محمد حسين صاحب كتاب الاتجاهات الوطنية في الأدب المعاصر
و كتاب أزمة العصر .... 
وأبن أجد كتاب لوامع الأنوار البهية للسفاريني طبعة المكتب الإسلامي.
وآسف إذا أثقلنا عليك..
حفظك الباري

----------


## راجية الفردوس الأعلى

أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك..
أبحث عن أفضل شرح للمعلقات العشر أو السبع، اطلعت على شرح الزوزني طبعة دار المعرفة، فوجدت سقطا في مواضع فرددتها.
وأنا الآن أبحث عن أفضل طبعة لشرحها سواء للزوزني أو للشنقيطي..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


وإياكم.

----------


## نايف المعمر

السلام عليكم أيها الفضلاء,
أحببت السؤال  عن أفضل طبعة لكتاب الكواكب الدراري للكرماني؟
وأين أجدها؟

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> السلام عليكم أيها الفضلاء,
> أحببت السؤال عن أفضل طبعة لكتاب الكواكب الدراري للكرماني؟
> وأين أجدها؟


أخي نايف..
قلت في مشاركة لي سابقة :
شرح الكرماني على الصحيح



* الكتاب: الكواكب الدراري في شرح صحيح البخاري.

* المؤلف: الإمام الكرماني.

* المعتني: محمد محمد عبد اللطيف( صاحب المطبعة المصرية).

* عدد المجلدات:12

* المصور: دار الأخيار.(تجليد كعب فاخر)

* السعر: 500_550 ريالا.

* أماكن توفر النسخة: دار الأخيار. مكتبة الرشد.

والله أعلم


فائدة:

ذكر لي الشيخ نظر الفاريابي أنه ماض في تحقيق الكتاب وأنه أنجز منه ما مقداره: 70%.
ولعله سيصدر عن وزارة الأوقاف القطرية. 
فالكتاب لايتوفر منه الآن إلا الطبعة القديمة.

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## ع الشهري

> أخي أحمد معوض...
> لا أعلم كتابا بهذا الاسم للدكتور مساعد الطيار , والله أعلم.


له كتاب " فصول في أصول التفسير " دار النشر الدولي ، بتقديم د. محمد الفوزان

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> له كتاب " فصول في أصول التفسير " دار النشر الدولي ، بتقديم د. محمد الفوزان


بارك الله لك..
لكن انظر إلى ما قال الأخ أحمد:



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أين أجد كتاب لوامع الأنوار البهية طبعة المكتب الإسلامي
> وكتاب "فصول في أصول علوم القرأن والتفسير"للطيار ، لا كتاب"فصول في أصول التفسير"
> وكتب محمد محمد حسين 
> وما هي أفضل طبعة لكتاب عيون الأخبار 
> حفظك الباري


والكتاب الذي ذكرته طبعته دار ابن الجوزي.


وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## محمد الذهبي

بارك الله فيك
أبحث عن طبعة الأشقر للمستصفى, أين أجدها في المملكة السعودية
ولك مني أجزل الشكر وأوفاه

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> بارك الله فيك
> أبحث عن طبعة الأشقر للمستصفى, أين أجدها في المملكة السعودية
> ولك مني أجزل الشكر وأوفاه


أخي محمد...

تجدها _ بعون الله_ عند:
1_ مكتبة الكوثر ( مقابل جامعة الإمام ).
2_ دار المحدث( مخرج 15).

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## محمد الذهبي

جزاك الله خيرا, بارك الله فيك,

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

جزاك الله كل خير 
كتاب (صفة النفاق وذم المنافقين) للفريابي اين اجده

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> أخي عبد العزيز بارك الله فيك
> أبحث عن الجمع بين الصحيحين لعبد الحق الإشبيلي بتحقيق حمد الغماس فهل أجده في الرياض؟


أخي : بن نعمان...

الكتاب بالتحقيق المذكور في مكتبة التدمرية بالرياض.



وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## أخوكم أنس

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخواني أبحث منذ زمن عن كتاب تقريب المعاني في شرح حرز الأماني في القراأت السبع
دلوني على مكتبة تبيعه أو أخ لديه نسخة.. وجدته عند دار الزمان إلا أن تحويل الأموال غير ميسر.
أنا متواجد في الغرب. المرجو وضع رقم الهاتف و الموقع على الشبكة إن وجد
جزاكم الله خيرا
*

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> جزاك الله خيرا, بارك الله فيك,


وإياك.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أخي الفاضل.
جزاك الله خيراً.
هل مر بك كتاب معاني النحو للدكتور فاضل بن صالح السامرائي؟
وأين أجده في السعودية؟

----------


## محمد مشعل العتيبي

نفع الله بك.
أبحث عن حاشية العدة على إحكام الأحكام للصنعاني؟
فهل من سبيل إليها؟

وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## مازن الخضيري

كتاب تفسير القرطبي  طبعة التركي موجود لدى مكتبة الخزانة فرع الربوة 4935319

----------


## نايف المعمر

من يدلني أين أجد كتاب كشف اللثام عن عمدة الأحكام للسفاريني؟
وجزيتم خيرا ..

----------


## مازن الخضيري

كتاب الجمع بين الصحيحين للاشبيلي تحقيق الغماس موجود لدى مكتبة الخزانة فرع البديعة 4287140

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> من يدلني أين أجد كتاب كشف اللثام عن عمدة الأحكام للسفاريني؟
> وجزيتم خيرا ..


أخي نايف...
تجد الكتاب _بعون الله_ في مكتبة التدمرية بالرياض.

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> إخواني أبحث منذ زمن عن كتاب تقريب المعاني في شرح حرز الأماني في القراأت السبع
> دلوني على مكتبة تبيعه أو أخ لديه نسخة.. وجدته عند دار الزمان إلا أن تحويل الأموال غير ميسر.
> أنا متواجد في الغرب. المرجو وضع رقم الهاتف و الموقع على الشبكة إن وجد
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> *


أخي أنس..
الكتاب متوفر في مكتبة التدمرية بالرياض..(ت:014450571)




وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

كتاب بالمطالب العالية للحافظ اشراف الدكتور سعد الشترى دار العاصمة........هل هو موجود

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

بارك الله فيكم .
أين أجد كتاب ( الغرر وأثره في العقود ) للصديق الضرير ؟

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

كتابا الشيخ الخنين : ( توصيف الاقضية ) و ( المدخل إلى فقه المرافعات ) أين أجدهما في الرياض ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## مازن الخضيري

كتاب المدخل الى فقه المرافعات كأني رأيت الكتاب لدى مكتبة الاخيار بالروضة

----------


## عبدالعزيز الأحمد

أخي الفاضل...عبدالعز  ز
أعياني البحث عن كتاب موقف ابن تيمية من الأشاعرة للشيخ المحمود
منذ عامين وأنا أبحث عنه بلاجدوى
وأحتاج الى قراءته الآن فهل من سبيل إليه؟؟؟

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> كتاب بالمطالب العالية للحافظ اشراف الدكتور سعد الشترى دار العاصمة........هل هو موجود


أخي محمد..
أخبرني المسؤول في الدار بأن الكتاب سيطبع طبعة ثانية فاخرة..
وستكون متوفرة _ بإذن الله_ في معرض الكتاب القادم في الرياض في شهر ربيع الأول.

والله أعلم.

----------


## العوضي

ابحث عن حاشية ابن قائد النجدي على المنتهى 

فالأمر ضروري بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

> أخي الفاضل...عبدالعز  ز
> أعياني البحث عن كتاب موقف ابن تيمية من الأشاعرة للشيخ المحمود
> منذ عامين وأنا أبحث عنه بلاجدوى
> وأحتاج الى قراءته الآن فهل من سبيل إليه؟؟؟


ما كان بودي أن افتئت .. لكن زوجة الشيخ أخبرتني أن الطبعة نفدت وأن الشيخ سيخرج طبعة أخرى بعد المراجعة وبعض الاضافات ..

............

أحتاج كتاب : ذيل طبقات الحنابلة ، لطائف المعارف ،، للحافظ ابن رجب - رحمه الله - ..
أين أجدهما وما أفضل التحقيقات لهما ..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> ما كان بودي أن افتئت .. لكن زوجة الشيخ أخبرتني أن الطبعة نفدت وأن الشيخ سيخرج طبعة أخرى بعد المراجعة وبعض الاضافات ..
> 
> ............
> 
> أحتاج كتاب : ذيل طبقات الحنابلة ، لطائف المعارف ،، للحافظ ابن رجب - رحمه الله - ..
> أين أجدهما وما أفضل التحقيقات لهما ..


الأخت الكريمة شجرة الدر..
بارك الله فيك على اضافتك.. ونفع بك . معلومة مفيدة.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذيل الطبقات: لامزيد على طبعة الشيخ د. عبد الرحمن العثيمين وصدرت عن مكتبة العبيكان.( مكتبة التدمرية)



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لطائف المعارف:
أجود طبعاته :
طبعة الشيخ طارق عوض الله..( دار العاصمة)


والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

بارك الله فيكم .
ما يتعلق بطبعة لطائف المعارف ( طارق عوض الله ) هل هي جديدة ؟ وهل هي أفضل من تحقيق ياسين السواس ؟

----------


## عبدالعزيز الأحمد

> ما كان بودي أن افتئت .. لكن زوجة الشيخ أخبرتني أن الطبعة نفدت وأن الشيخ سيخرج طبعة أخرى بعد المراجعة وبعض الاضافات ..
> 
> ............


الأخت الفاضلة..
جزاكم الله خير كنت أعلم بذلك..
منذ فترة وأنا أسمع أن الشيخ يريد أن يقوم بتعديلات وإضافات لكن متى ينتهي الشيخ من ذلك ....
وآمل الحصول على هذه الرسالة حتى وأن كانت قديمه ومن غير تعديل

----------


## المسترشد بالله

اخي في الله اين اجد مسند احمد طبعة بيت الافكار لاني بحثت عنها في كثير من مكتبات الرياض ولم اجدها فلو دللتني دلك الله لما هو خير
خاصة الطبعة الثانية التي فيها احكام على بعض الاحاديث

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> أخي الفاضل...عبدالعز  ز
> أعياني البحث عن كتاب موقف ابن تيمية من الأشاعرة للشيخ المحمود
> منذ عامين وأنا أبحث عنه بلاجدوى
> وأحتاج الى قراءته الآن فهل من سبيل إليه؟؟؟


 
[quote=شجرة الدرّ;293867]ما كان بودي أن افتئت .. لكن زوجة الشيخ أخبرتني أن الطبعة نفدت وأن الشيخ سيخرج طبعة أخرى بعد المراجعة وبعض الاضافات ..

............

Quote]



> الأخت الفاضلة..
> جزاكم الله خير كنت أعلم بذلك..
> منذ فترة وأنا أسمع أن الشيخ يريد أن يقوم بتعديلات وإضافات لكن متى ينتهي الشيخ من ذلك ....
> وآمل الحصول على هذه الرسالة حتى وأن كانت قديمه ومن غير تعديل


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخوة الكرام..
شافهني الشيخ منذ قليل..
أنه سيعاد طباعة الكتاب قريبا..
دون أي تعديلات..
ولم يحدد لي موعدا..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> بارك الله فيكم .
> ما يتعلق بطبعة لطائف المعارف ( طارق عوض الله ) هل هي جديدة ؟ وهل هي أفضل من تحقيق ياسين السواس ؟


 الأخ الكريم..
أبو عمر..
نعم .. صدرت عام( 1428هــ)
ولم أعقد مقارنة بين الطبعتين..
لكن..
كلاهما جيدتان..

والله أعلم.

----------


## علي النجيدي

الأخ الفاضل الكريم عبدالعزيز النجدي بارك الله فيك .

اود الاستفسار عن كتابي تهذيب الكمال وكتاب (تحقيق بشار عواد) وكتابه المسند الجامع ، أين أجدهما ؟

وكذلك كتاب الإرشاد في معرفة علماء الحديث للخليلي

كذلك كتاب الصفوة من القواعد الاعرابية ل د.بكار
الله يجزاك خير ويرفع قدرك على جهودك .

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

هل من دال على كتاب ( الغرر وأثره في العقود ) للصديق الضرير ؟
سواء في الرياض أو القصيم أو في الانترنت .

----------


## عبدالعزيز الأحمد

جزاك الله عنا خيرالجزاء وبارك فيكم
أرجو أن لايطول الأمر..

----------


## سحابةخير

السلام عليكم 
أريد أعرف مكان بيع هذه الرحلات ولو مستعمل أو خارج الرياض  أو خارج السعودية ..
وجزاكم الله خير 
1)            الرحلة الناصرية , أحمد بن محمد ناصر الدرعي 1121هـ
2)            الحضرة الأنسية في الرحلة الحجازية عبدالغني النابلسي 1143هـ
3)            النفحة المسكية في الرحلة المكية , عبدالله السويدي البغدادي , 
تحقيق عماد عبدالسلام روؤف (1104 -1174هـ) 
4)            الرحلة الفاسية الممزوجة بالمناسك المالكية محمد الفاسي. 1239هـ
5)            رحلة ابن طوير الجنة إلى الحجاز ( رحلة المنى والمنة) , أحمد الشنقيطي 1245هـ
6)            الرحلة إلى بيت الله الحرام يحيى بن مطهر,1211هـ 
تحقيق :عبدالله الحبشي 
7)            بلوغ المرام إلى بيت الله الحرام تأليف المرادي , ت:1163هـ 
تحقيق : محمد زينهم .

----------


## علي النجيدي

> اخي عبدالعزيز الست تقصد كتاب الوافي بشرح عقيدة الطحاوي الذي اختصره مهدي الشمري من شرح الشيخ و اذن الشيخ بطبعه 
> و اذا ما عليك امر 
> اسأل عن تفسير القرطبي تحقيق التركي فقد سافرت للقصيم يوم امس بحثا عنها و لم افلح فاين اجدها في الرياض


 
تفسير القرطبي تحقيق التركي في مكتبة المستعمل التي في مخرج 15 نسيت اسمها بعد دارالمحدث الموقع الجديد وجدتها كاملة

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> نفع الله بك.
> أبحث عن حاشية العدة على إحكام الأحكام للصنعاني؟
> فهل من سبيل إليها؟
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا.


أخي محمد ..
لها نسخ.. في : دار المحدث في الرياض..

----------


## هانى درغام

أخي الفاضل .. أبحث عن كتاب ( الحكم والتحاكم في خطاب الوحي ) للدكتور عبد العزيز مصطفي كامل طبعة دار طيبة - الرياض وقد علمت أنه قد نفذ من عندهم ..هل توجد نسخة من هذا الكتاب في أي مكتبة من مكتبات الرياض ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا .

----------


## يوسف رزق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما هي أفضل طبعات تفسير السعدي؟

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ما هي أفضل طبعات تفسير السعدي؟


الأخ الكريم..
يوسف..
هنا طبعتان كلاهما جيدتان..
1- طبعة د. عبد الرحمن اللويحق.
 
2- طبعة الشيخ :سعد بن فواز الصميل.


والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

يعاد للتذكير...
*إن المقصود الأول من هذا الموضوع هو:هو بيان أفضل طبعات الكتب الشرعية.

*  و المقصود الثاني هو مساعدة من يبحث عن كتاب ولم يجده...
وليس هذا خاصا بي, بل كل من يعرف شيئا عن مكان وجودها فمن حق الإخوان عليه أن يبلغهم بمكان توفرها.



* التأخر في الرد : لايعني عدم رؤية المشاركة, بل يعني أن صاحب الموضوع لم تمر به الطبعة المذكورة, وفي أحيان كثيرة يكون الكتاب نافدا...

----------


## أبو تميم التميمي

أشكر لك جهدك ..

أبحث عن هذه الكتب:

1-الجواب الباهر في زوار المقابر.
2-الصارم المنكي لابن عبدالهادي.
3-نجعة الرائد لابراهيم اليازجي (تعبت في البحث عنه).
4-الحرية لمحمد حسين الخضر.
5-العود الهندي للسقاف.


أنا في الرياض .. لو تذكر لي المكتبة التي تبيعهن أكون لك من الشاكرين.


أبو تميم التميمي

----------


## أرطبون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
( على السُّفُّود ) للرافعي، أعياني البحث عنه في مكتبات مكة وجدة .
فأين أجده - إن كان يوجد - في الرياض ؟

----------


## الشريف عبدالله

اين اجد كتاب الجمع بين الصحيحين للشيخ المحدث / خليل المديفر  حفظه الله
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو سعد جلال الدين

أخي محمد الجروان
بالنسبة لكتاب دراسات في الجرح والتعديل طبع نسخة جديدة بعد الإصلاحات وهو متوفر لدى مكتبة دار السلام وفروعها المنتشرة في داخل وخارج السعودية
أنظر الرابط التالي 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=47605

----------


## سالم السمعاني

> الأخ الفاضل الكريم عبدالعزيز النجدي بارك الله فيك .
> 
> اود الاستفسار عن كتابي تهذيب الكمال وكتاب (تحقيق بشار عواد) وكتابه المسند الجامع ، أين أجدهما ؟
> 
> وكذلك كتاب الإرشاد في معرفة علماء الحديث للخليلي
> 
> كذلك كتاب الصفوة من القواعد الاعرابية ل د.بكار
> الله يجزاك خير ويرفع قدرك على جهودك .


بعد الإذن لي..
بحثت كثيرا عن هذه الطبعة فلم أجدها فلعلهم يعيدون طباعته.

----------


## أحمد العسقلاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما هي أفضل الطبعات للكتب التالية :

1- تحفة الأحوذي شرح سنن الترمذي، وما هو رأيكم بطبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي؟

2- شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي، وما هو رأيكم بطبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي التي خرَّج أحاديثها محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي وحققها عرفان حسونة؟

3- مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي؟

4- الوافي بالوفيات للصفدي، وما رأيكم بطبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي التي حققها أحمد الأرناؤط وتركي مصطفى؟

5- مصنف ابن أبي شيبة؟

6- الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة للحافظ ابن حجر؟

7- الاستيعاب في معرفة الأصحاب لابن عبد البر؟

8- التاريخ الكبير للبخاري؟

وما أريده هي أفضل الطبعات الحديثة التي تسهل مطالعتها ، وليست الحجرية القديمة

----------


## الكوثرى

> أخي فارس ..
> تجد الكتاب المذكور عند دار المغني في شمال الرياض_ والكتاب من اصداراتهم- .ت:014257019
> وكذا تجدها عند دار المحدث والتدمرية
> وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


اخى الفاضل السلام عليكم 
اسئل عن كتاب بعنوان(1_ جهود علماء الاندلس فى الرد على النصارى من الفتح الاسلامى حتى سقوط غرناطه)
وهو للدكتور خالد بن ناصر الغامدى
اين اجده بالضبط  افيدونا افادكم الله

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ما هي أفضل الطبعات للكتب التالية :
> 
> 1- تحفة الأحوذي شرح سنن الترمذي، وما هو رأيكم بطبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي؟
> أجود الطبعات:
> الطبعة التي أشرف عليها: عبدالرحمن عثمان.
> ومع ذلك فليست بالمتميزة..
> 
> ...


 والله أعلم.
وأما دار إحياء التراث فاحذر منها ...

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> اخى الفاضل السلام عليكم 
> اسئل عن كتاب بعنوان(1_ جهود علماء الاندلس فى الرد على النصارى من الفتح الاسلامى حتى سقوط غرناطه)
> وهو للدكتور خالد بن ناصر الغامدى
> اين اجده بالضبط افيدونا افادكم الله


لا أعلم الكتاب مطبوعا...
وكتابه ( الصراع العقدي في الاندلس) متوفر

----------


## الشريف عبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
ارجو كتابة جميع شروح الكتب الستة مع الموطأ وافضل الطبعات واماكن تواجدها 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد العسقلاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكر الأخ الفاضل عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم النجدي

وعندي بعض الأسئلة 

أين أحصل على كتب (الإصابة لابن حجر) و (الاستيعاب لابن عبد البر) و (التاريخ الكبير) للبخاري ، في أي مكتبة أحصل عليها؟ أرجو ذكر عنوان المكتبة بالتفصيل لأنني لستُ من سكان المملكة العربية السعودية

وما هي أفضل الطبعات للكتب التالية وأين أحصل عليها 

1- مصنف عبد الرزاق

2- المعجم الأوسط والمعجم الصغير للطبراني

3- الجامع الصغير للسيوطي

4- السنن الكبرى للنسائي

5- زاد المسير لابن الجوزي

6- تفسير البغوي

وأين أحصل على سنن الدارمي بتحقيق حسين سليم أسد؟

----------


## الليث بن سعد

*اخى الفاضل 
ما افضل طبعه للملخض الفقهى للفوزان 
المنهاج او ابن الجوزى او العاصمه 
وهل هناك كبير فرق بينهم*

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> ارجو كتابة جميع شروح الكتب الستة مع الموطأ وافضل الطبعات واماكن تواجدها 
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 وإياك..
ولعلي أفعل ذلك قريبا..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أشكر الأخ الفاضل عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم النجدي
> 
> وعندي بعض الأسئلة 
> 
> أين أحصل على كتب (الإصابة لابن حجر) و (الاستيعاب لابن عبد البر) و (التاريخ الكبير) للبخاري ، في أي مكتبة أحصل عليها؟ أرجو ذكر عنوان المكتبة بالتفصيل لأنني لستُ من سكان المملكة العربية السعودية
>  التدمرية .. الرشد.. في الرياض.
> وما هي أفضل الطبعات للكتب التالية وأين أحصل عليها 
> ...


والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> *اخى الفاضل* 
> 
> *ما افضل طبعه للملخض الفقهى للفوزان* 
> *المنهاج او ابن الجوزى او العاصمه* 
> *وهل هناك كبير فرق بينهم*


 بارك الله فيك..
كلها متقاربة..
لافرق بينها

----------


## محمدالخالدي

> * و المقصود الثاني هو مساعدة من يبحث عن كتاب ولم يجده...




وأنا أبحث أخي عن كتاب:

مفاتيح الفقه الحنبلي 
د.سالم الثقفي
رسالة دكتوراه مجلدين طبعة 1399هـ

----------


## أحمد العسقلاني

شكراً لك يا شيخنا الفاضل عبد العزيز النجدي

وعندي سؤال مستعجل

أين تقع مكتبة التدمرية والرشد في الرياض، ما اسم الشارع الذي تقع فيه المكتبة وأين موقعها بالتفصيل؟ لكي توفر عليَّ عناء البحث عنها إذا ذهبتُ إلى الرياض

----------


## محمدالخالدي

تلفون دار التدمرية بالرياض
014925192
وأيضا
014924706

----------


## أحمد العسقلاني

شكراً لأخي الحبيب محمد الخالدي

سؤالي هذه المرة :

ما هي أفضل الطبعات لهذه الكتب، وهل يمكنني الحصول عليها؟

1- عمدة القاري شرح صحيح البخاري للعيني

2- المفهم في شرح ما أشكل من صحيح مسلم

3- تذكرة الحفاظ للذهبي

4- المغني في الضعفاء للذهبي

5- الكاشف في معرفة من له رواية في الكتب الستة للذهبي

6- الضعفاء والمتروكين لأبي زرعة

----------


## مازن الخضيري

اين اجد كتاب موسوعة الاجماع تأليف سعدي ابوحبيب في الرياض

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

أعتذر على التأخير....



> شكراً لأخي الحبيب محمد الخالدي
> 
> سؤالي هذه المرة :
> 
> ما هي أفضل الطبعات لهذه الكتب، وهل يمكنني الحصول عليها؟
> 
> 1- عمدة القاري شرح صحيح البخاري للعيني
>  الطبعة الحلبية.. نادرة  صورت مرارا
> 2- المفهم في شرح ما أشكل من صحيح مسلم
> ...


 والله أعلم.

----------


## البسام

رحمك الله تعالى 
أين يوجد الإتقان للسيوطي (ط الهيئة المصرية للكتاب) ؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> 5- الكاشف في معرفة من له رواية في الكتب الستة للذهبي
> طبعة الاستاذ محمد عوامة.


وقد سألت الشيخ ماهر الفحل، عن الفرق بين طبعتَيْ عوامة لكتاب الكاشف، ذات الخمسة مجلدات، وذات المجلدين الضخمين، وإن كان فرق، فأيهما تفضِّل؟     
فأجاب جزاه الله خيرا:



> الطبعة ذات المجلدات الخمسة أفضل ، وقد استدرك فيها فوائد وتعديلات ، وقد أفرد الدراسة مع زيادات .


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=202839

----------


## البسام

رحمك الله تعالى 
أين يوجد كتاب الإتقان في علوم القرآن للسيوطي (ط الهيئة المصرية للكتاب) ؟

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> وقد سألت الشيخ ماهر الفحل، عن الفرق بين طبعتَيْ عوامة لكتاب الكاشف، ذات الخمسة مجلدات، وذات المجلدين الضخمين، وإن كان فرق، فأيهما تفضِّل؟ 
> فأجاب جزاه الله خيرا:
> 
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=202839


 بارك الله فيك وفي الشيخ ماهر ....

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> رحمك الله تعالى 
> أين يوجد كتاب الإتقان في علوم القرآن للسيوطي (ط الهيئة المصرية للكتاب) ؟


آمين..
وإياك..
إن كنت تقصد  تلك التي بتحقيق: محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم.
فهي متوفرة في مكتبات الكتاب المستعمل..
وكذلك في دار المحدث....

والله أعلم.

----------


## مشاري القحطاني

السلام عليكم .. 

جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد المبارك لمساعدة الأخوان على إيجاد الكتب ..

ونسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك ..

أريد أن أعرف أين سأجد هذه الكتب في الرياض ؟؟

1- دولة الإسلام في الأندلس ،، محمد عبد الله عنان ،، مكتبة الخانجي ..

2- الأدلة العقلية النقلية على أصول الإعتقاد ،، سعود العريفي ،، عالم الفوائد ..

3- العقود اللؤلؤية في تاريخ الدولة الرسولية ،، علي بن الحسن الخزرجي ..

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

للمهتمين قبل اسبوع وجدت في مكتبة التدمرية في الرياض نسختين من كتاب (شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم)
صادرة عن مؤسسة قرطبة وهذه الطبعة تعد من افضل طبعات هذا الكتاب النفيس وقد اعياني البحث عنها 
ولكن للاسف وجدت انها كغيرها من الكتب المطبوعة في مصر ليست ذات جودة كبيره في نوع الورق والتغليف
و نوع الخط فتركت الكتاب ونحن بانتظار الطبعة الجديدة التي اخبرنا بها اخونا ابو الفرج المنصوري وفقه الله

----------


## أبو ذر الطائفي

صحيحي البخاري ومسلم

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> صحيحي البخاري ومسلم


صحيح البخاري:
أفضل طبعاته:
الطبعة الأميرية..
لكنها نادرة الوجود.. وإن وجدت فهي غالية الثمن..
صورها الشيخ محمد زهير الناصر مع مزيد عناية وطبعتها دار طوق النجاة.. وهي متوفرة..

صحيح مسلم:
أفضل طبعاته:
الطبعة التركية..
مصوراتها القديمة موجودة بقلة في المكتبات المستعملة.
صورها وطبعها حديثا مع غلاء في السعر الشيخ حسين عكاشة في دار الفلاح.. وهي متوفرة.

----------


## نبض القلم

السلام عليكم..

أسأل أخي الفاضل عن موسوعة شروح الموطأ التي صدرت قديما عن دار هجر بإشراف الدكتور التركي.

----------


## أبو ريان الشيخي

اسأل عن كتاب المقنع لابن الملقن بتحقيق الشيخ الجديع

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

اين اجد كتاب (إعلام الحديث) للخطابي رحمه الله وما هي افضل طباعته

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> اين اجد كتاب (إعلام الحديث) للخطابي رحمه الله وما هي افضل طباعته


الذي أعرفه أن كتاب "أعلام الحديث" حققه الدكتور محمد بن سَعْد آل سعود.
وصدر عن مركز إحياء التراث بجامعة أم القرى، طبعته الأولى سنة 1409هـ  - 1988م
4 مجلدات.

----------


## أبو العبّاس

التمهيد الطبعة المغربية 
ديوان امرئ القيس ت محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم
رسائل الجاحظ ت عبد السلام هارون

سواء في الرياض أو غيرها  من المملكة ..  
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سعيد العباسي

هل تعرفون، بارك الله فيكم، أين أجد في الرياض كتاب

أخبار وحكايات، لأبي الحسن الغساني؟

----------


## محمد الجروان

> أخي محمد الجروان
> بالنسبة لكتاب دراسات في الجرح والتعديل طبع نسخة جديدة بعد الإصلاحات وهو متوفر لدى مكتبة دار السلام وفروعها المنتشرة في داخل وخارج السعودية
> أنظر الرابط التالي 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=47605


بارك الله فيك اخي ابو سعد لقد ابتعت الكتاب

----------


## عاشق_الجنة_

أريد أن أعرف أفضل طبعة لكتابي: "الأذكياء" و"أخبار الحمقى والمغفلين" للإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وأجزل لكم المثوبة على الجهد

----------


## عاشق_الجنة_

وكذلك عن أفضل طبعة لكتاب الدكتور شوقي ضيف "المدارس النحوية"

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> الذي أعرفه أن كتاب "أعلام الحديث" حققه الدكتور محمد بن سَعْد آل سعود.
> وصدر عن مركز إحياء التراث بجامعة أم القرى، طبعته الأولى سنة 1409هـ - 1988م
> 4 مجلدات.


الاخ عبد الله الحمراني جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك واتمنى لو وضحت اين اجد الكتاب في الرياض وقد قمت بتحميل 
نسخة pdf من تحقيق محمد بن سعد آل سعود وكم اتمنى لو يعاد طبع الكتاب ويعاد صفه بالاساليب الحديثه

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> الاخ عبد الله الحمراني جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك واتمنى لو وضحت اين اجد الكتاب في الرياض وقد قمت بتحميل 
> نسخة pdf من تحقيق محمد بن سعد آل سعود وكم اتمنى لو يعاد طبع الكتاب ويعاد صفه بالاساليب الحديثه


لست من أهل الرياض، ولو كانت عندي نسخة زائدة، لأوصلتها إلى باب منزلك. (ابتسامة)
أما إعادة طباعته فأظن أن هذا من شأن الجامعة أو المحقِّق.

----------


## المسدد

السلام علكم وحمة الله

أريد أحسن الشروح والطبعات للتالي, وأين أجدها:
القواعد لابن اللحام-عمدة الفقه

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> السلام علكم وحمة الله
> 
> أريد أحسن الشروح والطبعات للتالي, وأين أجدها:
> القواعد لابن اللحام-عمدة الفقه


وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

القواعد..  : ط: مكتبة الرشد.
العمدة...: تحقيق: الطويان صدرت عن دار طويق .. أو ت: الشيخ البسام وصدرت عن دار الميمان..

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو فراس السلفي

أريد افضل و أحدث طبعة لكتاب حاشية ابن قاسم على كتاب التوحيد ؟ وان امكن مكانه في مصر ؟

----------


## أبو العبّاس

يكرر ، وجزاكم الله الجنان ,,




> التمهيد الطبعة المغربية 
> ديوان امرئ القيس ت محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم
> رسائل الجاحظ ت عبد السلام هارون
> 
> سواء في الرياض أو غيرها من المملكة .. 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


وخاصة التمهيد فأنا شديد الحاجة إليه . 
..

----------


## المسدد

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي النجدي

----------


## محمد الجروان

اخي الفاضل عبدالعزيز النجدي بارك الله له في عمره 
ابحث عن كتاب المولاة و المعادة للشيخ محماس الجلعود 
و كتاب أضواء على ركن التوحيد لعبدالعزيز بن حامد

----------


## جمال مطر

لسلام عليكم أيها الإخوة الكرام ، كيف أحصل على هذه الكتب في مكتبات الرياض ؟ علماً أنني سألت في التدمرية فلم أجد هذه الكتب.
1- مختصر منهاج القاصدين. 
المؤلف: أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن قدامة المقدسي
المحقق: شعيب الأرناؤوط - عبد القادر الأرناؤوط
الناشر: دار البيان - مؤسسة علوم القرآن
2- صيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي
تحقيق : الشيخ علي الطنطاوي - ناجي الطنطاوي
الطبعة : الرابعة : 1987 م
الناشر : دار الفكر العاصر

3- كشف الظنون عن أسامي الكتب والفنون
المؤلف : حاجي خليفة
ومعه : إيضاح المكنون في الذيل على كشف الظنون
هدية العارفين أسماء المؤلفين وآثار المصنفين
عدد الأجزاء : 6
الناشر : دارإحياء التراث العربي - مصورة عن الطبعة التركية
4- تاريخ الأدب العربي لأحمد حسن الزيات.
- الناشر: دار نهضة مصر للطبع والنشر
5- الصحيح المسند من أسباب النزول للشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله
6- الاستيعاب في بيان الأسباب .
تأليف : سليم بن عيد بن محمد بن حسين الهلالي - محمد بن موسى آل نصر 
الناشر : دار ابن الجوزي للنشر والتوزيع - الدمام - السعودية 
عدد الأجزاء : 3 
7- صحيح أسباب النزول 
تأليف : إبراهيم محمد العلي 
تقديم : د.صلاح عبدالفتاح الخالدي 
الناشر : دار القلم للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع - دمشق - سوريا 
8- قرة العينين على تفسير الجلالين لمحمد أحمد كنعان - طبعة المكتب الإسلامي في بيروت أو دار البشائر الإسلامية في مجلد ضخم.
9- تنبيهات مهمة على قرة العينين وتفسير الجلالين للشيخ محمد جميل زينو ومعه بعض تعليقات الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله تعالى ، طبع في مطبعة مرامر للطباعة الإلكترونية في الرياض دون تاريخ.

10- التقريرات السنية في شرح المنظومة البيقونية لحسن محمد المشاط- تحقيق فواز أحمد زمرلي - دار الكتاب العربي.
11- الكواكب الدرية شرح الشيخ محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الباري الأهدل على متممة الآجرومية.
للعلامة محمد بن محمد الرعيني الشهير بالحطاب
و يليه منحة الواهب العلية شرح شواهد الكواكب الدرية
للعلامة عبد الله يحي الشعبي
الناشر : مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية
12- الإملاء العربي، أحمد قبش، مطبعة زيد بن ثابت.
13- نور اليقين فى سيرة سيد المرسلين للشيخ محمد العفيفي الباجوري الخضري. 
المحقق : هيثم هلال
الناشر : دار المعرفة بيروت- لبنان
14- إتمام الوفاء في سيرة الخلفاء المؤلف: محمد الخضري
الناشر:	المكتبة الثقافية أو دار الفكر.
15- إمتاع العقول بروضة الأصول ، للشيخ عبد القادر بن شيبة الحمد - طبعته دار الهنا للطباعة سنة (1381هـ).
16- عدة الباحث في أحكام التوارث لعبد العزيز بن ناصر الرشيد – طبعة مكتبة مكة.
17- البلدان الاسلامية والأقليات المسلمة في العالم المعاصر ) تأليف محمود شاكر وغلاب محمد السيد وحسن عبد القادر.
18- تاريخ الأدب العربي تأليف د. عمر فروخ – طبعة دار العلم للملايين - ست مجلدات.
19- المذاهب الفكرية المعاصرة للشيخ محمد قطب
20- الأديان والفرق والمذاهب المعاصرة للشيخ / عبدالقادر شيبة الحمد .

----------


## ابن مالك النحوي

> 1- عمدة القاري شرح صحيح البخاري للعيني
> الطبعة الحلبية.. نادرة صورت مرارا


كنت في مكتبة مصطفى الحلبي قبل رمضان، فجاء رجل كويتي ، فأخذ الطبعة المذكورة بــ900ج 
وكان البائع يريد بيعها له بألف ، أوبأكثر من ألف -لا أتذكر-

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> أريد افضل و أحدث طبعة لكتاب حاشية ابن قاسم على كتاب التوحيد ؟ وان امكن مكانه في مصر ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليس له - فيما أعلم- إلا طبعة واحدة (طبعة أولاد الشيخ).. وهي متوفرة عندنا...

----------


## علي الشبرمي

أريد جزاك الله خيرا موسوعة الإجماع الإسلامي لسعدي أبوجيب
أين أيجدها؟

----------


## محبة الله ورسوله

أخي الفاضل ..
أين أجد كتاب الباعث الحثيث لـ الأستاذ أحمد شاكر  الطبعة الثانية 
في أي مكتبة ؟؟ لاني بحثت عنه ولم أجد
ولكم جزيل الشكر...

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> أخي الفاضل ..
> أين أجد كتاب الباعث الحثيث لـ الأستاذ أحمد شاكر الطبعة الثانية 
> في أي مكتبة ؟؟ لاني بحثت عنه ولم أجد
> ولكم جزيل الشكر...


أرجو توضيح المقصود..؟؟

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

عقد الفرائد وكنز الفوائد لابن عبد القوي نظم المقنع لابن قدامة مخطوط أو مطبوع لو تكرمتم أكرمكم الله تعالى ؟

----------


## اليربوتي

السلام عليكم.
أين أجد موسوعة شروح الموطأ.
وكذلك أبحث عن كتب المذهب الشافعي من غير طبعة دار الكتب العلمية.
برك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو هند العنزي

السلام عليكم, أخي الكريم ليتك تدلني على مكان أجد فيه كتاب " الإعلان بالتوبيخ لمن ذم التاريخ" أفضل طبعة, وقد سمعت أنها طبعة المستشرق؟؟

وكذلك الرد على بشر المريسي والرد على الجهمية للدارمي.

وتاريخ خليفة ابن خياط بتحقيق أكرم ضياء العمري.

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

سؤالي هو مثل سؤال ابو هند

الرد على المريسي تحقيق الشيخ الالمعي

اين نجده؟

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيراً.
منذ فترة وأنا أبحث عن كتاب الإنصاف فيما وقع في الجهر ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من الاختلاف. للحافظ ابن عبدالبر. طبعة دار أضواء السلف.
وقد سألت عنه في دار أضواء السلف فقالوا نفدت الطبعة, وكذلك لم أجده في التدمرية.
وطلبي أن تبحثوا عنه لعلكم تجدون منه نسخة في إحدى مكتبات الرياض المغمورة. لأني بأمسِّ الحاجة له.
وأرجوا أن لا تكلفوا نفسكم من التعب فوق الطاقة وفراغ لوقت.
أثابكم الله.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

اخى يرحمك الله ابحث عن غيث الديمة شرح الدرة اليتيمة للحضرمى فى علم النحو

وهى للاهدل  على موقع الروضة الاسلامية ولكن لاتنسخ ولاتحمل الصفحة

فكيف لى بها  يرحمك الله

----------


## جعف

أبحث منذ فترة عن كتاب اليسير في اختصار تفسير ابن كثير طبع في مجلد ضخم بإشراف الشيخ صالح بن حميد حفظه الله ورعاه.
جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو عبيدة الأثري

السلام عليكم، أين أجد كتاب الاتجاهات الحديثية في القرن الرابع عشر لمحمود سعيد؟ بوركت

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

سمط اللآلي في شرح أمالي القالي
تحقيق : عبد العزيز الميمني

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> السلام عليكم..
> 
> أسأل أخي الفاضل عن موسوعة شروح الموطأ التي صدرت قديما عن دار هجر بإشراف الدكتور التركي.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
تجده في دار عالم الكتب ، فكتب هجر كلها هناك .

----------

